# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  Cho thuê xe gắn máy ở tại Vũng Tàu

## conhantaotung

Dịch Vụ cho thuê xe gắn máy LÊ NỞ ở Vũng Tàu. (0902444031)
Đủ các loại xe gắn máy cho thuê ( xe tay ga và xe số , Wave, Dream, Attila, Nouvo, Mio, Airblade.v.v)
Giá chỉ từ 100.000 đến 150.000/1 ngày/24h
Thủ tục cho thuê xe gắn máy đơn giản (chỉ cần CMND, Passport, GPLX)
Giao xe tận nơi cho khách du lịch. Nhận xe lại tận nơi khi khách trả xe.
• Liên hệ anh Nỡ : 0902444031
• Địa chỉ : 24 Lê Ngọc Hân, F1, TP Vũng Tàu
• SĐT: 064.3832912
• Chúng tôi phục vụ khách hàng 24/24.

----------


## conhantaotung

UP giùm nha các bạn.Chân thành phục vụ quý khách hàng.

----------


## conhantaotung

Chúng tôi xin chân thành mang đến cho quý khách hàng dịch vụ tốt nhất và rẻ nhất.up

----------


## conhantaotung

Chúng tôi xin mang đến cho quý khách dịch vụ TỐT NHẤT VÀ RẺ NHẤT. UP

----------


## conhantaotung

Hãy cùng trãi nghiệm những ngày hè với các bãi biển ở VT. 0902444031

----------


## conhantaotung

Miinh đã giới thiệu rất nhiều địa điểm ăn uống hay cảnh đẹp ở Vũng Tàu trên facebook :

----------


## conhantaotung

Chúng tôi đã rất cám ơn các bạn.

----------


## conhantaotung

Chúc các bạn 1 tuần mới nhiều may măn.

----------


## conhantaotung

Đi VT thì alo cho mình nhé.

----------

